# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Judgement re-instated on years old case

## hownow

I had a judgement  on a maintenance issue stating two points: amount arrear and increase cancelled. This was paid up.
In the following years I had a problem with school fees which was given over to attorneys; I paid for years but interest just kept escalating.
Suddenly the sherrif comes to write up my belongings with the previous case number of case above and judgement date - NINE years ago!! surely this cannot be legal or ethical.  The previous judgement had nothing to do with school fees and also it was between two different institutes viz: 1st case - my ex and I. 2nd (this) case- the school and i and yet my ex initiated this action so now she is appellant?

----------

